# cypress mulch or coconut bricks



## angelrose (Apr 12, 2008)

does cypress mulch get mold ?

lately, I have been hearing alot about coconut bricks / fiber.

which one is better ? what is the truth ?


----------



## COWHER (Apr 12, 2008)

I use coconut for my wifes crestie and I like it but to keep it moist enough I would worry about it being too wet and your tegu could develop sores kinda like belly rot in snakes... I have used different things and around me the cypress is just way to expensive so i use Hemlock Mulch and is has been fine but if your choices are coconut or cypress I would go cypress.. just my 2 cents


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

We use cypress. Only $15 for (3) 3 cubic foot (big!) bags at Agway. (6) bags per enclosure.

It doesn't mold. It is rather sharp when it dries out. I'm dumping water (1.5 gallons each) into the enclosures now.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 12, 2008)

belly rot :yik thanks COWHER.
I do use cypress mulch for my lizards and snakes as well. I go to home depot, very inexpensive (so far).

I was just wondering because lately I have been reading about coconut bricks.

DaveDragon I read somewhere again that cypress molds and I got worried. I flip it often and I have not seen mold. I remember the pics of your enclosure ....._BIG_. I am (well not me) working on the final enclosure. I can't wait to show you guys.

thanks guys for clearing that up for me.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use cypress aswell and yes it can mold but it is very hard to get it to mold because it is naturally mold resistant the only time I have seen it mold is when it is flat out wet and sitting in a bag for 3 months and there were some soft ball size spots of mold. So I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 12, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> I use cypress aswell and yes it can mold but it is very hard to get it to mold because it is naturally mold resistant the only time I have seen it mold is when it is flat out wet and sitting in a bag for 3 months and there were some soft ball size spots of mold. So I wouldnt worry about it.


We have bags sitting in the garage for a few months, that previously had sat outside at Agway for who knows how many months. Some of the bags were very damp & heavy. Haven't found any mold yet.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 12, 2008)

Are the bags sealed or have airholes my bags were sealed and they sat outside at a garden center for a couple months before that.


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 12, 2008)

The coconut for a tei would be terrible in every way unless it was under one inch deep, which wouldnt make any sense so I would just stik to ypress for big lizards. My tegu loves the cypress, it holds its shape really well so he has tunnels and a chamber in his enclosure.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 13, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> Are the bags sealed or have airholes my bags were sealed and they sat outside at a garden center for a couple months before that.


It's sealed but they are in various degrees of wetness so water must be getting in.


----------



## Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

I prefer the coco.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 13, 2008)

coconut fiber dries out quick near basking areas and to keep humidity levels were they need to be, use cypress mulch


----------



## angelrose (Apr 13, 2008)

hey jose, thanks


----------



## angelrose (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike hi, tell me why you prefer the coco ?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 13, 2008)

For tegus, everything i've read seems to recommend either Cypress Mulch or just plain dirt... I use Coco Fiber with my tarantulas, though.


----------



## Mike (Apr 13, 2008)

I've never had a problem with it. 

I never use one straight substrate, however. The cypress alone is OK in my opinion. But with the coconut, you can mix it with various substrates and make something more useful to your animals than straight cypress.

I've had cypress get in my animal's eyes before, and even scratch them up a bit.

I use a mix of dirt, coco fiber, and cypress, with leaf litter on top. 

It seems more natural, and again, I have never had a problem with it, whereas I have seen problems with cypress. Cypress mulch also contributes to habitat loss.

Cypress may be ok for your animals, but I would look into a mix of your own, as it is more natural and in my opinion, healthier.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike, thank you. I think that is really interesting and I would like to do the same.

right now I use a mix of top soil and cypress.

just so I know for sure what kind of dirt ? and leaf litter ??
just crumbled up real leafs ?


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 13, 2008)

Mike, I'm 100% with you on the leaf litter. Completely overlooked by most keepers. I also agree that cocofiber and cypress mulch alone is not great. I keep my substrate about 1 ft or more thick. Do I really need to spend $200 on coco bricks? Pass. And, as said before, cypress mulch can get splintery and irritate eyes.

Just use natural, pesticide free dirt from outside. It's got natural bacteria that breaks down waste. If you dig up the dirt in my enclosures, it's got earth worms, small centipedes and other critters working hard to keep my dirt clean. I never have to change the dirt, and my cage smells fine.

-Chris


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 14, 2008)

In my opinion cypress mulch is a much better choice, it will not mold at all. Cypress trees grow in water and swamps, and are found in the southern states.







I am not a fan of the coconut fibers, it is very dusty when it starts to get dry.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you so much everybody for clearing this up for me. I understand it so much better now.

Bobby if cypress trees grow in water and swamps I guess they do not mold. nice pic.

so then a mix of dirt, cypress and leafy litter ?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 14, 2008)

angelrose said:


> Bobby if cypress trees grow in water and swamps I guess they do not mold. nice pic.



LIVE Cypress trees live in water... and do not mold... a tree in a dead state may act differently...

So I wouldn't assume that any kind of tree that lives in water will not rot if kept near water when not alive...

So logic alone cannot support this conclusion... but experience can... as provided by our host and other experienced hobbyists/breeders... Thanks


----------



## angelrose (Apr 14, 2008)

Toby_H, thank you for the info


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, it just rots and turns black, but I have never seen mold at all in Cypress mulch, this might be do to them living in water and building a resistance to mold.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 14, 2008)

How do you go about using leaf litter? Do you just go outside and grab piles of leaves? That is what comes to mind when I hear the term. Like in fall when all the leaves are piled up at the curb. 

I am interested in the idea and have used a Cypress/clean dirt fill mixture in the past. With the leaf litter I would be concerned about mirco/ecto orgainisms coming in with it (mites?). Is there a source for clean leaf litter?


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 14, 2008)

Shiftylarry,
Do you have species that burrow? Do they like this substrate? Wouldn't centipedes bite?


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 15, 2008)

I just grab fresh oak leaves off the ground. They seem to deteriorate the slowest. I spread them out before I put them in the enclosure. Of course, the occasional critter gets in. And yes, I do have very very tiny centipedes in my dirt, but they don't like light, so they stay under the substrate. I like bugs, because they break down organic matter and I don't have to change dirt. No, I've never had mites on any of my animals. Nor have I heard anyone mention getting mites from leaf litter before, although it's certainly possible. If you're really worried, I know some people who sell the stuff.

The type of substrate I use depends largely on the animals I keep. Most of my animals are not avid burrowers, so I provide only a small amount of dirt (12 inches is small in my book) and a lot of leaf litter. My blue tongue skink for example has stubby arms and can't move a lot of dirt, but the leaf litter is very forgiving, so he can hide at will. A arid species might prefer a sandy loam as you would find at the bottom of a dry riverbed. Most desert/arid species do not live on sand, but rather the type of loam I just described.

With any animal, research the environment and look up pictures of wild animals to see what kind of habitat the live in. Bugs are welcomed guests for larger species, but may be a problem for small delicate species, so be careful. And, you want to avoid ants at all costs. Pillbugs and earthworms are your friends. If you're worried, you can always start with store bought mixtures and get earthworms from a bait shop.

My advice is give the leaf litter a trial run with your tegus. You can always take it out. I have a feeling they would enjoy it.

-Chris


----------



## olympus (Apr 15, 2008)

How bout a pic


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 15, 2008)

Sure olympus. Here is the floor of my pectinata's enclosure. 








As you can tell, there is a lot of stuff. Moss, leaf litter, dirt, sand, etc. If you notice, I have not used oak leaves here, because this cage is in Georgia. Back in Northern Ca, it's very easy to find Oak. Unfortunately I don't have floor pics of the floor of the cage. But here is an example of a cage I built to accommodate dirt and leaf litter:




Hope that helps some.

-Chris


----------



## angelrose (Apr 16, 2008)

that is really natural looking habitat. very nice enclosure, shiftylarry.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 16, 2008)

Great job!! You obviously have WAY too much time on your hands!!

I'm way too anal to have such random substrate. I have to pat down the substrate to keep it smooth.


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Dave...I think. I'm seriously trying to breed these pectinatas, so I'm leaving "no stone unturned" so to speak.


----------



## olympus (Apr 28, 2008)

That looks pretty damn hot....


----------



## CoexistExotics (Apr 28, 2008)

I am currently using coconut bricks (as it was recommended to me by someone), but I HATE it. I am only using it until I can afford to get new bedding. Honestly, I think it holds moisture terribly and it is obvious that the lizards have a harder time burrowing in it due to its blocky shape.


----------

